

This is Nutella, my attempt to put a sweet topping on Ruby. - gbchaosmaster

I love Ruby inside and out, but as with any tool there are always some "pet peeves" that plague it. Luckily, Ruby is more than happy to let you patch it up, so I created this library to ease some of my pains.<p>So far I've been adding features as I need them, but I'd be interested at any feedback that the hacker community may have.<p>On GitHub: https://github.com/gbchaosmaster/nutella
On RubyGems: https://rubygems.org/gems/nutella<p>Any suggestions on making this library better would be great.
======
slater
You might want to change that name, Ferrero is quite protective of it.

